# SkipJack 15 Owner - 1st Boat



## jeffroyal (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello, 

Long time water lover and lake resident in Alabama. I was recently fortunate enough to be given my first sailboat. It is a Skipjack 15 by Newport Boats. Been fooling around with it and hoping to get it going soon.

I have everything with the exception of the center board. I am pretty sure that it is around 1/4" thick. 

Anyway, looking forward to talking with you all. 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## jeffroyal (Feb 4, 2015)

Well I finally made a centerboard for this boat out of 1/4" aluminum. I scaled the dimensions off of a drawing I found online. If anyone needs any direction or photos for rigging this boat, let me know. I had a hard time finding anyone with info so I will be glad to share.

Have a great 4th weekend!

JEff


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

jeffroyal said:


> Well I finally made a centerboard for this boat out of 1/4" aluminum. I scaled the dimensions off of a drawing I found online. If anyone needs any direction or photos for rigging this boat, let me know. I had a hard time finding anyone with info so I will be glad to share.
> 
> Have a great 4th weekend!
> 
> JEff


I remember seeing your first post and thought I had replied.

A guy in my neighborhood has a Skipjack, but I've never seen it off the trailer.

Growing up, I thought they were really good fast boats. Pretty, too. I knew the guy who had hull #1, but I have never sailed one.


----------



## littledog (Aug 31, 2016)

need some info 15' skipjack


----------



## ggray (Jun 18, 2011)

What information?


----------

